# Natal city! The Rio Grande do Norte state capital in Brasil! Enjoy!



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*All the photos are from the Brasilian skyscraper forums*

Natal is the capital and biggest city in the Rio Grande do Norte (RN) state in Brasil. The city population is 806000 inhabitants. Is the most important educational centre in the state with the main campus of RN federal university. It's no doubt a wonderful city, with a beautiful nature too.

Rio Grande do Norte state has a population of 3 million and 100k inhabitants. Like the most northeast region states, Rio Grande do Norte is very hot at summer and very rainy in Brasilian winter.

It's the 18º largest state economy in the federation, the same position of population rank.

Let's go to the photos so:

Rio Grande do Norte state in Brasil:









Natal municipallity in RN state:









City photos:

01 - This is a aerial view of the city with the sand hills near the sea shore









02 - 









03 - 









04 - 









05 - The Natal international airport









06 - 









07 - 









08 - 









09 - 









10 - 









11 - 









12 - 









13 - 









14 - A shopping mall









15 - 









16 - One bridge in the city









17 - Same









18 - In the bridge









19 - The bridge and the city skyline









20 - 









21 - 









22 - 









23 - The huge christmas tree in the city and a christmas decorated avenue









24 - 









25 - 









26 - 









27 - 









28 - 









29 - The city suburbs. The construction is from a park









30 - An old colonial fortress









31 - Seeing the city skyline far away









32 - 









33 - statues to the christmas period









34 - Same









35 - 









36 - A cruise ship just leaving the city









37 - No, it's not in the middle east :lol: (It's a pay ride on a camel :lol 









38 - 









39 - 









40 - 









41 - 









42 - 









43 - A cathedral









44 - City hall









45 - 









46 - 









47 - 









48 - 









49 - Sunset in Natal









Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wowww... Very beautiful !! I like this city !!!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice skyline for a city having a population of less than a million.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Natal city its really very nice, amazing


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very beautiful city of Christmas!
The city is in full development:cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump!


----------



## FEIO PRA CHUCHÚ (Jul 24, 2008)

Very,very,very nice!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rekarte, you said "Very beautiful city of Christmas", i wonder why... Natal is very beautiful at chtistmas or the word Natal reminds something from Christmas? Thanks


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

The word "Natal" in portuguese means christmas! kay:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great city..and good quality of life, the best in Northeast region(if you compare to the others capital states).

:cheers:


----------



## Triangulino (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice place, amazing Ponta Negra beach and good climate.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome city!:cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Sims to be a very pleasant city to live. The skyline is also impressive, with huge high rises !


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Hot City!
I would like to pass with car and the street of 15 pic :lol:


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Incredible how the city changed in the last 20 years... Beautiful


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally A brazillian city that I have been to. Bump for more pics!! Go Northeastern Brasil!!


----------

